# Is this a Movado please?



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi, bought this today, working, no name on the dial but it says RALCO on the movement.

The lugs are of the trench style so would this watch be from that era?

There is some info of the Ralco/Movado connection but the pictures are no longer showing from those threads.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Can't say that it looks like a Movado movement but it's certainly not a crappy movement as far as quality goes... Have you checked under the balance for some numbers/logos ?


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for your reply gimli, the letters 'ralco' on the movement from research showed up this from another thread which I have copied and pasted below?......



Report post






Posted February 6, 2

"Ralco" watches were produced by Movado, the name originating from the first letter of the names of three members of the Ditesheim family (owners of Movado), Roger, Armand and Lucien.

For more information on Ralco watches, please refer to Van Osterhausen's book, "The Movado History".


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm guessing that Ralco may have been the cheaper watch variant of Movado. Kind of like Rolex and Tudor at some point... Or Record watches and Longines.


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you, I have a lot to learn for sure. Do the style of the lugs help determine the age of a watch?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bobby Jones said:


> Thank you, I have a lot to learn for sure. Do the style of the lugs help determine the age of a watch?


 Yes and No Bobby! The fixed lugs were originally extra wire lugs soldered onto pocket watch cases (WW1 era) to allow watches to be worn on the wrist rather than having to be pulled out of a pocket and consulted and put back into the pocket. This saved time and also the time could be read whilst aiming a weapon by a twist of the wrist.

Then later and even up till modern times, a "fixed" lug meant you wouldn't lose the watch if the spring bar broke through age or rough useage. So in general it's still yes and no :crazy5vh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Bobby Jones

Found this.




























The case around where those lugs are attached looks pretty rough. I had an old Bentima that had a similar set up because one of the original lugs had been ripped off in an accident, and the remains were filed off and "wire" lugs soldered in place. The picture above is a Ralco Sport for sale on Ebay.


----------



## Bobby Jones (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow, thanks Wrench !

That is the same movement.

I looked at the item on e bay, it is a slightly different case and face however no mention of which era it's from.

Is there a way of tracing the age of a movement?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bobby Jones said:


> Is there a way of tracing the age of a movement?


 Hopefully someone will be along with an answer, otherwise it's a case of trawling through "t'internet" . :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the mvt. may have been" re cased", vin


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

If it helps, the watch/movement should belong to the 1940s period.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Ralco were by Movado, as i have found since buying this



c1945 from my research, It has an FHF 175-3 movement



the Ralco story took some researching but there wasn't anything absolutely definite with production dates


----------



## Rob Haines (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone.( I am not allowed to give out anymore heart things today.)

Being new to watch collecting the knowledge here and the willingness to help is awesome !

Much appreciated.


----------



## mani (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi - I want to ask Bobby Jones if he has found out some more about this Movado / Ralco Movement. Do you Bobby know some more now? 
I have bought a Ralco watch out of the 30´s with the same movement and I still look for more information!

Yours Manfred (German Movado watch collector)


----------

